# GTA IV Best Performance ENB.



## PedroC1999

I need an ENB that will favour FPS over extreme graphics, I have the 'Better City Textures' mod that works very well, but ENB would top it off, I just need something that wont compromise FPS as much as most.


----------



## airisom2

RealityIV. Keep in mind that it's just a timecycle mod, and ENB has no influence on it whatsoever. As such, there is no performance drop as there is in ENB. RealityIV is like having 80% of your average ENB, but without the performance drop, and it looks great.


----------



## youpekkad

http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/kbl1974s-l3evo-modified-enb-settings-f10481, much recommended, I used these when I had [email protected],5GHz+single [email protected] and I got ~60fps average (40fps min) with almost maxed out in game settings (no fps drop when compared to stock GTA).

And BTW with most ENBs I tested I got like 15-30fps average and they werent playable, I almost gave up with them until I found this


----------



## PedroC1999

L3 Evo drops to 25~ so im trying the top answer. any others?


----------



## PedroC1999

It doesnt look much better, any ENBs for medium end PCs?


----------

